# why do we use fountain pens?



## turnero (May 24, 2014)

... because it is an adventurous ride.

Fuel up your pen and go for it.

I never could understand those flagellants who castigate themselves with ballpoints.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efeWNjcSpLU

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/efeWNjcSpLU?version=3&amp;hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/efeWNjcSpLU?version=3&amp;hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## plantman (May 24, 2014)

Fountain pens are a pain to maintain in proper writeing order. Having said that, there is nothing that can beat them for smooth motion and the feeling of going pack in time !! There is just an inner feeling you get when using a fountain pen to convay a message to someone !! You either love them or you hate them.  Jim S


----------



## Joe S. (May 24, 2014)

I actually like the maintenance part, so fountains are a win-win for me!


----------

